# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 15......(Mr.Dr)

## Defne

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت !* *
*
*نفر پانزدهم

**Mr.Dr**




دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :


مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون خودتون! 
*

----------


## M a s o u d

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  * *100% پزشکی**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ * *کلا اهل کارای ضایع نیست..**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *بعله**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ * *نه زیاد 35%**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  * *نمیدونم اینو...**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  ا**ینو هم نمیدونم!!!**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ * *12-18 نفر.بستگی به شرایط داره...**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *با همه جوره...**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):* *چه شرطیه اخه!!!**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ * *هردو از همدیگه میترسن!!!**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ * *یکم پافشاری(نمیدونم چرا!!!)**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *بعله**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* *اطلاعاتش خوبه. ویژگی بدی فعلا یادم نمیاد...**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *نظر خاصی ندارم(سر صبح چه سوالایی میپرسینا!!!)**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *روپوش سفید و مقدس پزشکی...**

17. ی ارزو واسش :* *امیدوارم توی زندگیت همیشه شاد باشی. خدا ازت راضی باشه تو هم از خدا راضی باشی(راضی و مرضیه!!)الان گریم میگیره!!!**

18.ی نصیحت :* *بیشتر درس بخون تا مث ما پشیمون نشی...!!! خخخ*

----------


## moho

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مگه غیر از پزشکی هم میشه شغلی براش تصور کرد*  :Yahoo (35): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نداشته 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره قطعا ...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه ... به هیچ وجه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمی دونم اینو از خودش بپرسید*  :Yahoo (35): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ عقایدش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 19 نفر ...* *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ آقا پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)چون از دقتش خیلی خوشم اومده ؛ آقای دقیق 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسکه بیشتر می ترسه*  :Yahoo (4): *
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ پروفسور سمیعی*  :Yahoo (1): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :10: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله حتما ...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ویژگی بد؛ گاهی وقت ها مقابل بعضیا از کوره در میره
ویژگی خوب ؛ زیاد داره مثلا مودبه ، تو درس خوندن دقیقه ، پیگیره و ....

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

امیدوارم یه روزی یه Mr.Dr عالی بشه ...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 
**

17. ی ارزو واسش :

امیدوارم روز هایی رویایی در پیش رو داشته باشی داداش گلم ... 

18.ی نصیحت :

با برنامه درس بخون ... نت اومدنت رو مثل این چند روزه محدود کن ....

موفق باشی داداش گلم*  :38:

----------


## yaghma

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ 
پزشک خانواده 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
کم سعادتی بوده , ندیدم*  :Yahoo (56): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اکثرا با هم دوره ای های خودش می پلکه*  :Yahoo (4): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
پسر خوبیه مثل خودم*  :Yahoo (10): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو اعتقاداتش* :Yahoo (1): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
15/5 اون نیم هم مردده که دوست بشه یا نه* :Yahoo (56): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با اونایی که ترازبالا میارین تو ازمون ها* :Yahoo (99): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
اقای دکتر* :Yahoo (1): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
بی تفاوت از کنار هم رد مین* :Yahoo (76): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
* :Yahoo (110): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (4): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
زیادیش هم هست , بعد من اومده حرفه ای هم شده بسشه دیگه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
کلا پسر خوبیه دوسش دارم*  :Yahoo (15): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
فعاله 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Y (694): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :
به امید روزی که شکل اواتار پروفیلش بشه*  :Yahoo (1): *

18.ی نصیحت :
در اون حد نیستم

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون خودتون! 
جون خودت, 20 مین فقط داشتم رنگ جواب هام رو تغییر میدادم*  :Yahoo (40): *

پ ن:**موارد بالا شناختی کوتاه اینجانب از ایشونه که کمی با شوخی امیخته شده  , از همین جا اعلام میکنم که هیچ غرضی در توهین به ایشون نداشته , واگر غیر این برداشت بشه از ایشون عذر میخوام.* :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Saeed735

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**دکتر**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**ندیدم**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**اره حتما وقتی با من دوسته ینی موفق بوده دیگه**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**منو**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**نمیدونم**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**12نفر* *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**پسرا بیشتر**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**اقای دکتر**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**سوکس از این**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**پروفسور سمیعی
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**اره شایدم بیشتر**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**از هیچیش بدم نمیاد کلا دوسش دارم**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**نظری ندارم**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**چاکریم داشی**

17. ی ارزو واسش :**موفقیت و رسیدن به اهدافش و داشتن یه زندگی خوب همراه عزیزانش**

18.ی نصیحت :**قدر کسایی که دوسشون داری و دوست دارنو بدون بخصوص پدر و مادرت***

----------


## ParsaYousefi

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

**Dr ای ...* *
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**
هیچی** 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

**فکر کنم ...**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

**نه ...**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
**
نمیدونم ....
**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

**زیست شناسی ...
**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**
21 نفر (نفر 21 ام اشکان هاشمی هست)**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

**بیشتر پسر**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

**Doctor**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**
چون دکتره میگیره تشریحش میکنه*  :Yahoo (76): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
**
باراک اوباما**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

**این :* :Yahoo (10): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

**خیلی بیشتر ... 
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

**اینکه از همه منابع میپرسه 100 بار  - کدومشو بگم اخه ؟**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

**عالیه* *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**
دیشب دولت داد بهش ساعت 12**

17. ی ارزو واسش :

**ایشالا هر ارزویی داره تو رویاش نباشه (یعنی عمل کنه)**

18.ی نصیحت :
**
اهلش نیستم !
**
*

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر یا دندانپزشک
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه
**
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره ، و اِلا 66 دوست نمیداشت تا الان* :Yahoo (76): 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه ، رو اعصاب من که نبوده تا حالا* :Yahoo (4): 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**دقیق نمیدونم ...
*
*6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**به نظرم روی درس هاش ...
*
*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**خب دقیق نمیدونم ولی حدس میزنم 13 نفر ...
*
*8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**بیشتر با پسرای سایت ...

**9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**همون Mr.Dr بیشتر بهش میاد ...

**10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**به نظرم سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه* :Yahoo (4): 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**من رو یاد دکتر ، بیمارستان ، آمپول ... میندازه* :Yahoo (4): 

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
**خب به نظرم این :*  :Y (503): 

*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**آره ، صد در صد ، لایق بیشتر از اینه ...
*
*14.  از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**تا حالا جز خوبی ازش چیزی ندیدم ، کلاً داداشی خوبیه ولی از خوش اخلاقی و معرفتش بیشتر خوشم میاد ...

**15.  نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه ...

**16.  یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا(ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا

*


*
17.  ی آرزو واسش :
**موفقیت و عاقبت بخیری در دنیا(زندگی) و آخرتش ...

**18.  ی نصیحت :
**پسر گلیه و نیاز به نصیحت نداره ولی در کل ؛ خواندن نماز





*

----------


## amin278

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**ان شا الله پزشک**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
** ما که ندیدیم**
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
** به احتمال زیاد**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
** نه بابا پسر خوبیه این وصله های بهش نمی چسبه* :Yahoo (4): 

* 5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
** ما که نفهمیدیم**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
**رعایت احترام و عقاید**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
*

** 
* 8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
*
* احتمالا با پسرا ولی نیاز به بررسی بیشتر دارد**
 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
** جراح**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
** فقط دعا میکنم سوسکو کالبد شکافی نکنه**
*
* 11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
** یادم نمیاد!!**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (83): 
* 13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**البته که حقشه**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
** ویژگی بد که فعلا ندیدیم**
** اما از بی تفاوت نبودن و اهمیت دادنش خوشم میاد**.
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**فعاله**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
** بلیط هواپیمای مشهد**
17. ی ارزو واسش :
** سلامتی ,موفقیت ,سر افرازی, پیروزی* *
18.ی نصیحت :
**در حدی نیستم که کسی رو نصیحت کنم*

----------


## eli94

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هیچی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو* :Yahoo (4): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ تحمل حرف زورو نداره

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 18نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)آقای دکتر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک ازش میترسه* :Yahoo (76): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ لوک خوش شانس

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (77): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اطلاعاتش خیلی زیاده تا یه مدت دیگه حتما پاسخگو میشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بد ندیدم ولی گاهی اوقات که عصبی میشدم دوتا تیکه بهش میپروندم جوابمو نمیدادو منو شرمنده میکرد* :Yahoo (4): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**

17. ی ارزو واسش : به تمام آرزوهاش برسه

18.ی نصیحت : زود عصبی نشو



*

----------


## sam-n

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خودش که میگه پزشکی ماهم پزشک تصورش میکنیم**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟​
​من ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
قبلا ازش خوشم نمی اومد اما الانا دیگه نه 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمی دونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
عقیده اش
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
3یا 4 نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
تبعیض جنسیتی قائل نمیشنمیشه با همه خوبه
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقیی)

نمیدونم*
*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک ازش میترسه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟​
نمی دونم* 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (65): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
نمی تونم بگم
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
بد نیست
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
چیزی ندارم
17. ی ارزو واسش :
پزشک بشه
18.ی نصیحت :

​بیشتر درس ​بخونه*

----------


## nak

*عاقا کدوم اقای دکتر؟
برادر بزرگه یا کوچیکه؟
الکی مثلا من تفاوتشون رو میدونم
*

----------


## SonaMi

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ شاید پزشک
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟​
کل کل های بی مورد
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
تقریبا
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه زیاد 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمی دونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
6 نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پسرا فک کنم
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقیی)
چیزی نمیاد تو ذهنم
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ باهم دوستن
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟​
جبار سینک
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (105): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
کم لایک  میکنه : ))) ویژگی خوبی نیست 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
معمولی
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
شکلات تلخ پارمیدا ، 96% dark chocolate
17. ی ارزو واسش :
پولدار شه 
18.ی نصیحت :
بیشتر بخند ، شاید آخرین لبخندت همین الان باشه  
موفق باشی*

----------


## Hellion

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ یه دکتر خوب

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ زیاده نیشه گفت 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ صد در صد 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نیست 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو کم سوادی و بی سوادی طرف مقابلش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 22

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه مثه همه تفاوتی قائل نمیشه 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  پسر شجاع 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این میترسه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد استاد هاوکینگ 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (685): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بد نداره ویژگی خوب : دقیقه شدید

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Yahoo (45): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه به هر چی که میخواد برسی 

18.ی نصیحت : در حد نصیحت کردن نیستیم*

----------


## farshad7

*

1**. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ فکر کنم نداشته 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله حتما

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه پسر خوبیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ فکر کنم هویت و عقایدش و دروغ

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ هیشکی  

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ باید تحقیق کنم بعد میگم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

باهوش

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟فکر کنم بترسه خودم که ترسوام

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 
معاون کلانتر 
 12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بله حتما
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
کلا پسر خوبیه بدی ندیدم ازش 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ به هش خیلی میخوره

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* 
*
خرابش کنی من می دونم باهات

17. ی ارزو واسش :به هر چی میخاد برسه

18.ی نصیحت :زیاد نت نیا
 یکی باید  به من بگه

*

----------


## sis413

پزشکی
هیچی
بله
به شدت ادم قاطی میکنه باکدومشون داره حرف میزنه
نمیدونم
بازم نمیدونم
10نفر
براش فرقی نداره
همیشه درصحنه(تاحالا ندیدم اف باشه)
سوسک ازاین
 :Yahoo (21): 
بله
کلا زیاد باهاش برخورد نداشتم ببینم چ جوریه
منظور این سوالو نفهمیدم
 :Y (589): این بادکنکه
امیدوارم به پزشکی برسی
دوتا اکانت درست کنین انقد با اعصاب مردم بازی نکنین

----------


## moho

> پزشکی
> هیچی
> بله
> به شدت ادم قاطی میکنه باکدومشون داره حرف میزنه
> نمیدونم
> بازم نمیدونم
> 10نفر
> براش فرقی نداره
> همیشه درصحنه(تاحالا ندیدم اف باشه)
> ...


فکر کنم اگه دو تا اکانت درست کنن مولتی یوزر بشن واسه همین دو تا درست نکردن ...   :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mr.Dr

داداش بزرگم که امسال کنکور داده دیگه نمیاد و دیگه فقط خودم هستم.

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

* 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  یک پزشک موفق

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یه کاری کرده بود الان یادم نمیاد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ حتما!!!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ خیر

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خب طبیعتا تو انجمن همه منو از همه بیشتر دوست دارن
ولی کلا کسایی که با هاشون عقاید مشترک داره

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ مسائل اعتقادی و درسی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟باید ببینمش از نزدیک

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟جفتشون ولی بیشتر پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی): دو دو تا چارتا

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ مفهومیه فرصت میخوام

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی از دکترایی که از نزدیک میشناسمشو شما نمیشناسین هخخخخخ

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ یقینا همینطوره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بد: هنوز ندیدم........خوب: فوق العاده درسخونه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :امشب سر سفره ی افطار براش دعا میکنم
هخخخخ میدونم به درد عمم هم میخوره ولی خب دستام خالیه

17. ی ارزو واسش : انشالله که روزی به بهترین هدف زندگیش برسه

18.ی نصیحت : ما کوچیک شماییم یه مقدار آستانه ی تحملتو بیشتر کن




*

----------


## Maede h

*
** 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**ایشالا ک دکتر بشه
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**ندیدم**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**شاید**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نع رو اعصاب من ک نیس**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**نیدونم خودشو
**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**ب نظرم حرف غیر منطقی
**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**2نفر 3نفر چ میدونم این سواله آخه**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**پسرا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**دکتر باشی**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**هیچ کدوم سوسکا ک از هیچی نمیترسن**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**اره**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**چیز بدی فلن ندیدم..خوبشم فک کنم شخصیت متعادلیه نه تند خو نه آروم**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**خوب نیسولی نام کاربریشو دوس دارم**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
*
+
17. ی ارزو واسش :**به آرزوهای خوبت برسی**

18.ی نصیحت :**سعی کن تو هر کاری رضایت خدارو در نظر داشته باشی
**
*

----------


## milad65

* 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یه کاری کرده بود ؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ تا اونجایی که دیدم آره 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ فک میکنم بیشتر بر مبنای عقاید + درس ، دوست انتخاب میکنن

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ بیشتر مسائل درسی و کمیم اعتقادی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا فک کنم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی): آفای دکتر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ نمیدونم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی از دوستام 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویزگی بد که من ندیدم 
ولی یکی از ویزگی های خوبش ادب و مهربان بودنش هست که واقعا قابل تحسینه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
*


17. ی ارزو واسش :* *آرزو میکنم به تک تکِ اهدافش برسه* *

18.ی نصیحت : تا جایی که میتونی تعصب رو از خودت دور کن و منعطف باش


*

----------


## Defne

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟قطعا پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟منکه چیزی ندیدم-ولی خودم یه کار ضایع کردم یادته؟-

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟تیم پاسخگوی زیست

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو درسش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟یکمی فکر میکنم کم رو باشه ولی بازم همه جذبش میشن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟باپسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)دُ کی 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟نمیترسه کهمیکشدش

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یادچی هم میشه دیگهیاد همایش های بین المللی زیست میفتم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟دقیقا این

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله حتما

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟من زیاد نمیشناسمش فقط فکر میکنم یکمی زود از کوره درمیرهتنده یکم اخلاقشالبته باهمون یه برخورد درست نبود بگم 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :هدیه اینجا ؟؟خب امتیاز میدم بش

17. ی ارزو واسش :آرزوی سلامتیچون سلامت که باشه باتلاشی که داره به هرچی میخواد میرسه

18.ی نصیحت :از نصیحت بدم میادواسه همینم نصیحت نمیکنم بلکه دوستانه بهش میگم مث الان وحتی بیشتر دقیقترین باش تو درسات
*

----------


## Ali.psy

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟قطعا پزشک مقتدر ودقیق

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نه اصلا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟چرا نباشه؟هس خوبم هس

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟درس- زیست-موفقیت تو کنکور

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شنر10 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با درسخونا و موفقای انجمن جورتره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقیه)پزشک کار درست و هوشمند 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این لهش میکنه* :Yahoo (94): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (35): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟پرفسور سمیعی* :Yahoo (1): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگیهای منحصر بفردی داره واسه خودش ارزشمنده.یکم خشکه* :Yahoo (4): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (467): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفقیت سلامتی وپیروزی ابدی واسش.امیدوارم فرد نامدار و موفقی بشی

18.ی نصیحت:نصیحت نمیخواد کارشو بلده* :Yahoo (1): *



*[/QUOTE]

----------


## GHZO7

دندون پزشک
چیزی ندیدم
تقریبا آره
نه
bbehzad
نمیدونم
19نفر
پسرا
همون مستر دکتر خوبه 
این ازسوسک میترسه :Yahoo (20): 
نمیدونم
 :24: بله
ویژگی بد ندیدم سعی میکنه به نظر بقیه احترام بذاره
خوبه

همیشه تو زندگیش موفق باشه
از الان خوب بخونه که مثل من پشت کنکور نمونه

----------


## Lara27

*

**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**دکتر* *

**2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**پسر عاقلیه ضایع بازی ندیدم ازش* *

**3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**اره زیاااااااااااااد**

**4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**کمی گاهی* *

**5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**heliion . mamad.hny**

**6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**روی درس**
**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**15**
**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**فرقی نداره ولی بیشتر به نظرم پسرا* *

**9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**داداش درس خون
**
**10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**هیچ کدوم .زیاد مهم نیست* *

**11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**یاد Mr.Dr
**
**12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**
**
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**yeah**
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**از درسخون بودنش خوشم میاد* *

**15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**عالیه**

**16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**

**
17. ی ارزو واسش :**لبات خندون باشه* *

**18.ی نصیحت :**در حدش نیستم**
*

----------


## misha

والا من ایشونو خیلی درست نمیشناسم...یعنی تا حدودی میشناسم ولی چون @Itak عزیز تگ کردن دلم نمیاد جواب ندم :Yahoo (1): 

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**آقای دکتر**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**نمیدونم**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**به احتمال زیاد بوده**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نه..نیست.**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**نمیدونم.ولی به احتمال زیاد قبلا که داداشش بوده مسلما اونو بیشترازهمه دوست داشته**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**نمیدونم**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**8_9نفر**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**فکر کنم باهردو گروه**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**مستر دکتر**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**هردواز هم**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**بخاطر نام کاربریش منو یاد @Faghat Pezeshki میندازه اونم بخاطر هدف مشترک جفتشون**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟و

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**بله..ایشالله به هدفش که رسید بالاترم بره و به بچه ها کمک کنه
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**خیلی با ویژگی هاش اشنا نیستم..ولی ویژگی خوبش فکر کنم مودب بودنش.**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**خوبه...باتوجه به هدفش**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**کتاب های پزشکی*






* 
17. ی ارزو واسش :**امیدوارم به آرزو و هدفش برسه و عاقبت به خیر شه**

18.ی نصیحت :**تو راهی که هستی نهایت تلاشتو کن..*

----------


## par.rah

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**آقای دکتر**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**نمیدونم**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**خوب ارتباط برقرار کرد(لا اقل با من!)**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**پسر خوبیه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**mamad.hny

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟منابع کنکوری**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**15**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**هر دو!**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**ستاره شرق!**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**سوسک میترسه ازش! دکتره خب!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**گاندی!**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟و

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**درجه کاربریش رو خودش بدست اورده
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**خیلی دقیقه!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**خوبه...باتوجه به هدفش**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :واسه هدفت تلاش کن(هدیم یه جملست همش!!!)




با تشکر از @misha
*

----------


## Mr.Dr

up!

----------


## Forgotten

*تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*

*ان شالله پزشکی*

*ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*
*تا حالا رویت نگردیده* 

*فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*
*شاید* 

*کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟*
*نه قطعا* 

*تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*
*با* *moho* * فکر کنم رابطه خوبی داره*

*به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*
*درسش*

*به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*
*سخته جواب دادن اما بین 10 تا 15* 

*به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*
*پسرا* 

*بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی**)*
*همونی که خودش گفته آقای دکتر*

*به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*
*عجب سوالی ...*

*شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*
*یکی از دوستام که دیگه کنارم نیست*

*شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* 


*به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*
*بله صد در صد*

*از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*
*یکم انتقاد پذیر نیست* *,* * پسر گل و زحمت کشی هست*

*نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*
*آواتاراش اخیرا جالب نیست اولا جالب تر بود یه انتقادم اینه که حتی اسمش رو هم ننوشته بدونیم*

*یه هدیه بهش بده** :*



*ی ارزو واسش** :*
*یه آرزو برای دوتاییمون ان شالله دانشگاه خوبی با هم قبول شیم و هم دانشگاهی شیم*

*ی نصیحت** :*
*نصیحت کردن دیگران رو نمیپسندم*

----------


## saeedkh76

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
قطعا پزشکی
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
آقا دکتر و ضایع بازی
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
قطعا بوده هست و خواهد بود
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
ابدا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
درس
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
17 نفر* :Yahoo (76): *
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پ.خ ها شو اسکرین شات بگیره بذاره تا بگم* :Yahoo (10): *
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ناخدا(همیجوری اومد تو ذهنم)* :Yahoo (22): *
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
مسلمه این از اون
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خودش
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (83): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نچ کمشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
همش خوبیه این پسر
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
perfect
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Yahoo (11): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
به هدفش برسه
18.ی نصیحت :
مودمو بکن بنداز بیرون* :Yahoo (75):

----------


## amir.h

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟متوسط بوده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم ولی شایدhellion

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟بحث عقیدتی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟بابام* :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (1): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه زیاد......باید بیشتر شه* :Yahoo (10): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟درسخونه واین خیلی خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Yahoo (45):  :Y (453): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفقیت

18.ی نصیحت :

*

----------


## masood2013

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *خب خیلی ضایس، پزشکی.**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *یه سوال زیست شناسی خیلی سطح پایین پرسیده بود.* *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *حتما، چون دوستی مثل من داره.**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *اصلا و ابدا.**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *نمی تونم دقیق یه نفرو بگم، چون با همه تقریبا خیلی صمیمیه.**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *به هیچ چیز حساسیت نداره.**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* *21**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *با پسرا.**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* *وفادار**.

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* *هر 2.**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *پروفسور سمیعی رو یادم میندازه همیشه، چون یه زمانی آواتارش اون بود.**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *نه، باید عضو تیم مدیریت بشه، چون واقعا خیلی فعاله.**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* *از هیچکدومشون بدم نمیاد، ولی از وفاداریش خیلی خوشم میاد، دمش گرم واقعا.**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *خوبه در حد یه پسر.**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *یه دعای خالصانه تا 2 سال بعد پزشک بشه حتما، اونم تهران انشاالله.**

17. ی ارزو واسش :* *به هرچی که میخواد و به صلاحشه برسه.**

18.ی نصیحت :* *زیاد به من گیر نده، من بیچارم.**
*

----------


## Lara27

up

----------


## kahkoo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ .M.D

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نکرده

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*  :Y (471): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟*  :Y (696): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *کسی حق کس دیگه رو بخوره**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ !(!0+!0+!0)×(!0+!0+!0)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* *آقا دکتر** 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ بسته به نوع سوسک حالات مختلفی پیش میاد*  :Yahoo (4): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد خودش، هنوز شبیهش ندیدم.

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (50): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بَع لِه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از این که هیچ ویژگی بدی نداره بدم میاد.*  :Yahoo (106): *
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ قشنگه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : Adele - Skyfall 
*
*


17. ی ارزو واسش : موفقیت و سلامتی

18.ی نصیحت : ندارم*

----------


## Parloo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

*جراج مغز و اعصاب
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

---

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

*%69
*
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

*نــــه
*
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

*فکر کنم moho
*
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

*درس و آینده*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

*9*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

*پسرا
*
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

*
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

*سوسک میترسه
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

*Harold Lloyd
*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

*بله*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

*بد ؛ ---
خوب ؛ پایه س واسه اسپم دادن*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

*خوب
*
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :




*

به جای اینکه رویاهایت را برای دیگران تعریف کنی رویاهایت را به دیگران نشان بدههرگز نمی فهمی چقدر قوی هستی تا اینکه قوی بودن ، تنها گزینه ی انتخابی تو باشد



*
17. ی ارزو واسش :

*سلامتی ، پول ، شادی
*
18.ی نصیحت :

*ریسک پذیر باش

----------


## Lara27

up

----------

